# The IBS Solution by Dr. Stephen Wangen (founder of IBS treatment center in Seattle)



## blondie443 (Feb 7, 2009)

I posted the following in the general discussion and just realized I should have posted here instead...So I just finished reading "The Irritable Bowel Syndrome Solution" by Dr. Stephen Wangen who also founded the IBS Treatment Center here in Seattle.I found his website when I was first diagnosed with IBS about 3 years ago. I have never been to his clinic as it's expensive (most insurance doesn't cover their services and more info on their site about why) but I've received the most helpful information from his website, so I thought I'd buy his book. By the way, the website is www.ibstreatmentcenter.comI got the book from half.com for about $8 and when I go to see my GI doc next thurs, I'll be asking her all sorts of questions that I should have asked when I started seeing her last summer.The most important thing that I got from this book was what tests I need to have done to find the CAUSE of IBS. I have been through a lot of tests to rule out any other GI diseases or problems. But now, since everything has been negative, my doc needs to figure out what the cause is. I'm sick of trying a million different drugs, diets etc to treat my symptoms.I would like to go to the store, without having to run to use their dirty bathroom and then get embarrassed when someone else is in there hearing what I'm going through.I would like to be able to be comfortable when I am at work (which is about 3 days a week on average) and also not have the same experience in the bathroom as mentioned above.I would like to be pain free without taking a narcotic (which I haven't had to resort to...yet).This is the only source of information that I have found that has actually "cured" IBS instead of just trying everything under the sun to maintain an ok lifestyle.


----------



## betterthroughscience (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi,I work with Dr. Wangen and am very glad you found his book. The IBS Treatment Center draws patients from around the US and from as far away as the UK and Japan (just in the last couple of months). The research that underlies the approach advocated by Dr. Wangen is vast. Some of the more important published, peer-reviewed articles are available on the Innate Health Foundation's research page at http://www.InnateHealthFoundation.org/5_c.htm. I hope you are able to get care that resolves your symptoms without life-long drugs.Just to clarify, though not contracted to any insurance companies, most insurance companies do reimburse at least a portion of the costs. Check your policy for "out of network" coverage. Most policies have some coverage for out of network providers.Best of luck and health to you.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

I have also read this book and I am fascinated. Unfortunately I have a deep fear of flying so I cannot travel to the US (I am in the UK). I am just about to send off for a stool test with Metametrix which is the same lab as Dr Wangen uses - the problem might be interpreting the results but first things first.I am very keen to learn whether Dr Wangen's approach works.


----------



## tjesspersen (May 20, 2010)

I am so glad to have found this thread. I checked out one of his books from the library today..."Healthier without Wheat". I am very interested in the other book(s) have you read and what is your opinion?


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

tjesspersen said:


> I am so glad to have found this thread. I checked out one of his books from the library today..."Healthier without Wheat". I am very interested in the other book(s) have you read and what is your opinion?


The book of Dr Stephen Wangen I read is called The Irritable Bowel Syndrome Solution, very interesting and informative.


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

I went to see Dr. Wangen in December 2008 after I was no longer able to work (I am an atty and could not make it through a 10 min court hearing without needing to go potty). The process of registering with his office is great. I am from Minnesota so they worked with me on a date and time. When I got there, the staff were very kind and understanding. Dr. Wangen met with me and talked with me for about 30 mins. at least. Previously, I had completed a very detailed questionnaire with him. He then made several suggestions. I did the blood work the next floor down with no waiting. He was respectufl and kind. Because he had these problems himself, he gets what we are saying. When I would say to a doctor, when I got to go I got to go to the bathroom they would be like, well, yes, we should all go. When I said that to Dr. Wangen he was like, oh yeah, you mean RIGHT NOW! The testing was complete about 4 weeks later. I came back allergic to almonds and cranberries, also I had virtually no good bateria in my intestine to help me digest my food. He put me on probiotic supplement and told me not to eat the almonds. He was very honest telling me look the probiotics are going to give you gas right away. I was able to do this appt by the phone since I live in Minnesota. My probiotics arrived. Within two weeks I was having a normal bowel movement! I could drive my kids to school without doing a rolling stop because I had to go potty. Dr. Wangen and I spoke again at about the two week mark. I told him what was going on. He was so genuinely happy for me. We did another follow up at a month. He said, I am not abandoning you but it sounds like you are feeling pretty good! I was. I was able to take a full time job an hour away. I am now back to work taking care of my family by working. What I walked away from this experience was that finally someone understood what I was going through and treated me with respect. Do I have perfect health now? No, I still may have an attack like once in a while (I am now attack free for 3 months) but usually it's because I scarfed down something with almonds in it. I am happy to answer any questions you may have. Dr. Wangen changed my life.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Lillett said:


> I went to see Dr. Wangen in December 2008 after I was no longer able to work (I am an atty and could not make it through a 10 min court hearing without needing to go potty). The process of registering with his office is great. I am from Minnesota so they worked with me on a date and time. When I got there, the staff were very kind and understanding. Dr. Wangen met with me and talked with me for about 30 mins. at least. Previously, I had completed a very detailed questionnaire with him. He then made several suggestions. I did the blood work the next floor down with no waiting. He was respectufl and kind. Because he had these problems himself, he gets what we are saying. When I would say to a doctor, when I got to go I got to go to the bathroom they would be like, well, yes, we should all go. When I said that to Dr. Wangen he was like, oh yeah, you mean RIGHT NOW! The testing was complete about 4 weeks later. I came back allergic to almonds and cranberries, also I had virtually no good bateria in my intestine to help me digest my food. He put me on probiotic supplement and told me not to eat the almonds. He was very honest telling me look the probiotics are going to give you gas right away. I was able to do this appt by the phone since I live in Minnesota. My probiotics arrived. Within two weeks I was having a normal bowel movement! I could drive my kids to school without doing a rolling stop because I had to go potty. Dr. Wangen and I spoke again at about the two week mark. I told him what was going on. He was so genuinely happy for me. We did another follow up at a month. He said, I am not abandoning you but it sounds like you are feeling pretty good! I was. I was able to take a full time job an hour away. I am now back to work taking care of my family by working. What I walked away from this experience was that finally someone understood what I was going through and treated me with respect. Do I have perfect health now? No, I still may have an attack like once in a while (I am now attack free for 3 months) but usually it's because I scarfed down something with almonds in it. I am happy to answer any questions you may have. Dr. Wangen changed my life.


Lillett - Thanks for your post, very interesting. Firstly, I am in the UK otherwise I would have been to see Dr Wangen ages ago. In fact I started a very similar thread to this one many months ago asking if anyone had seen Dr Wangen.I want to ask you if your stool test was done by Metametrix? I had a stool test done by them because I found out that he uses that lab. My test was pretty normal so no clues there. What probiotics did he give you and what dose do you take?With regards to the food intolerance test which lab did that and was it a blood test?Do you know if Dr Wangen would treat me or other people by phone consultation?I have been trying to find out what Dr Wangen does if the stool test and food intolerance test are normal but haven't come across anyone yet.I still find it so hard to believe that hardly anyone else on this site has not seen Dr Wangen but maybe if he is that good then they wouldn't be on this site!


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Let me pull my records and see if I can find the testing sites. I can tell you this, Dr. Wangen told me, if these tests come back normal, I will keep working with you. I won't abandon you! Luckily for me, the abnormalities came back, I took the probiotics (you can see them on his site) and now I only need to take them if I feel like it. I did take them about two months ago for a week because I had the flu and got a little gassy after that. I don't want to sound like a commercial for him. He would not want that. But if it weren't for him (all my docs had given up on me) I would still be sitting at home. No, you must see him in person once a year and then other appts. are done over the phone unless he feels the need to see you. An acquaintence of mine did the same. Saw him once and then did her appts via phone. She came back with a parasite (other MD's would not test her for it) and she was allergic to cane sugar (that's in everything). Will get back to you on the other info. you requested.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

idkwia said:


> With regards to the food intolerance test which lab did that and was it a blood test?


I happen to have my results handy, so I thought I'd just jump in here. The food allergy panel is a blood test and the lab that ran mine in January is US BioTek.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Bluefish - thanks for the info.Has Dr Wangen helped you, are you cured?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

idkwia said:


> Bluefish - thanks for the info.Has Dr Wangen helped you, are you cured?


Yes, Dr. Wangen helped. Based on my stool tests, I was successfully treated for h. pylori, campylobacter, and hookworms.


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

The testing was done by metametrix. The probiotics were HLC High Potency and HLC Synbiotic Intensive


idkwia said:


> Lillett - Thanks for your post, very interesting. Firstly, I am in the UK otherwise I would have been to see Dr Wangen ages ago. In fact I started a very similar thread to this one many months ago asking if anyone had seen Dr Wangen.I want to ask you if your stool test was done by Metametrix? I had a stool test done by them because I found out that he uses that lab. My test was pretty normal so no clues there. What probiotics did he give you and what dose do you take?With regards to the food intolerance test which lab did that and was it a blood test?Do you know if Dr Wangen would treat me or other people by phone consultation?I have been trying to find out what Dr Wangen does if the stool test and food intolerance test are normal but haven't come across anyone yet.I still find it so hard to believe that hardly anyone else on this site has not seen Dr Wangen but maybe if he is that good then they wouldn't be on this site!


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Lillett said:


> The testing was done by metametrix. The probiotics were HLC High Potency and HLC Synbiotic Intensive


Lillett - thanks for the answer. Do you still take the probiotics? Did you often eat Almonds prior to seeing Dr Wangen?


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

I do still take them when for example I think I am having issues like excessive gas or urgency or after having the flu. I had the flu three weeks ago (twice) and now today I am really feeling like I need to take some for a week or so. I did eat almonds quite often before I saw Dr. Wangen. I ate them all the way over on the plane ride and all the way back! I thought I was eating healthy!


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Lillett said:


> I do still take them when for example I think I am having issues like excessive gas or urgency or after having the flu. I had the flu three weeks ago (twice) and now today I am really feeling like I need to take some for a week or so. I did eat almonds quite often before I saw Dr. Wangen. I ate them all the way over on the plane ride and all the way back! I thought I was eating healthy!


Ok, this is quite interesting. I have tried loads of differnt probiotics over many months but have not found relief from any of them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Sure, any time and feel free to email me with questions. If you can make the trip to Seattle, it's well worth it. They will work with you to schedule a time that fits your flights, etc. Some people do it all in one day!


----------



## arjun (Jan 3, 2012)

Lillett said:


> I went to see Dr. Wangen in December 2008 after I was no longer able to work (I am an atty and could not make it through a 10 min court hearing without needing to go potty). The process of registering with his office is great. I am from Minnesota so they worked with me on a date and time. When I got there, the staff were very kind and understanding. Dr. Wangen met with me and talked with me for about 30 mins. at least. Previously, I had completed a very detailed questionnaire with him. He then made several suggestions. I did the blood work the next floor down with no waiting. He was respectufl and kind. Because he had these problems himself, he gets what we are saying. When I would say to a doctor, when I got to go I got to go to the bathroom they would be like, well, yes, we should all go. When I said that to Dr. Wangen he was like, oh yeah, you mean RIGHT NOW! The testing was complete about 4 weeks later. I came back allergic to almonds and cranberries, also I had virtually no good bateria in my intestine to help me digest my food. He put me on probiotic supplement and told me not to eat the almonds. He was very honest telling me look the probiotics are going to give you gas right away. I was able to do this appt by the phone since I live in Minnesota. My probiotics arrived. Within two weeks I was having a normal bowel movement! I could drive my kids to school without doing a rolling stop because I had to go potty. Dr. Wangen and I spoke again at about the two week mark. I told him what was going on. He was so genuinely happy for me. We did another follow up at a month. He said, I am not abandoning you but it sounds like you are feeling pretty good! I was. I was able to take a full time job an hour away. I am now back to work taking care of my family by working. What I walked away from this experience was that finally someone understood what I was going through and treated me with respect. Do I have perfect health now? No, I still may have an attack like once in a while (I am now attack free for 3 months) but usually it's because I scarfed down something with almonds in it. I am happy to answer any questions you may have. Dr. Wangen changed my life.


----------



## arjun (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi.. I think i know u cos i have also been suffering with same problem as yours.. i stay in india. Is it possible that i can reach dr. Wangen by any other means (mail, phone, etc.)??i m having similar symptoms as yours as u told in ur post, but not so severe. i have had all tests done and everything is normal.. Recently i saw a gastroenterologist who gave me some medicines for 3 weeks and symptoms were a lot better for 2 weeks till i was taking meds, but after that, they returned.. its very difficult to manage, especially when i m in office or out with friends or relatives. Wat wud u suggest me?Reply asap. thanks in advance.


----------

